# مساعدة : ارجو طلاب معهد هندسة طيران امبابة الدخول



## mandak (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الرد على هذا السؤال 

انا دلوقتى فى اعدادى هندسة الشروق 
هل ينفع احول الى معهد هندسة طيران على اولى ولا لاء؟؟؟

ارجو لمن يرد على الموضوع ان يكون متأكد جدااا​


----------



## nimmmo3 (27 يوليو 2010)

للاسف مينفعش


----------



## mandak (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على ردك 

و لية مينفعش 
ممكن اعرف الاسباب


----------



## nimmmo3 (27 يوليو 2010)

بصراحه مش فاكر الموضوع ده من زماااااان شويتين
بس اعتقد ان كان فى تلات مواد او اربعه زياده زى 
flight / technical/
fa 7tb2a gay sa2t


----------



## nimmmo3 (27 يوليو 2010)

بس ده كلام انا مخمنه لو مش حتعرف تروح وى تسأل عرفنى وى انا ابقئ اسألك لما النتيجه بتعتى تطلع 
ادعووووووووووووووووووووولى


----------



## mandak (27 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يوقثك انشاء الله 

و انتا هتروح امتى انشاء الله علشان انا مش هقدر اروح خاالص 

مع العلم انى درست المواد دى

رياضة - فيزياء- ميكانيكا-لغة فنية-حساب الى- تكنولجيا انتاج-رسم-انسانيات او تاريخ الهندسة-كيمياء


----------



## nimmmo3 (27 يوليو 2010)

الاسبوع القادم بأذن الله


----------



## mandak (28 يوليو 2010)

طيب ممكن ايميلك علشان اعرف اكلمك

و ممكن حضرتك تنزل قبل كدة ارجوك علشان دة تحديد مستقبل و كمان التنسيق هيقفل الاسبوع القادم


----------



## nimmmo3 (28 يوليو 2010)

انا ايميلى نفس اسمى على الياهوه


----------

